

Functional Programming Is Great. But It Ain't Magic - mpweiher
http://codemanship.co.uk/parlezuml/blog/?postid=1251

======
sklogic
It does not help when an otherwise valid point is backed by a totally
incorrect argument.

"a program with no side effects is a program which does nothing of any use to
us" \- simply wrong. There is a huge class of programs that will take an input
and return an output, without any kind of interaction in between. Think of
video encoding/decoding, text processing, compilers and linkers, network
traffic analysis, data analysis of various kinds, etc.

